# Are PAL video games created at D6500k?



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

There are some people on another forum I'm on ( I'm not sure if I should say there name ) which is British. They seem to think that because video games don't follow a standard like movies and tv, that they don't bother about Color temp of their content. I'm pretty sure that if they didn't I would probably be seeing games that look orange or blue, but just so I'm sure I've come here for a second opinion.

Do PAL games follow D6500k?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Standard or no, it's not surprising everything isn't strange colors. I mean, seriously, even with uncalibrated PC monitors, the creators still know that red is red, blue is blue, etc. etc. So what they create is what you see. The same with any PC game. 

And I don't believe games (PC or console) adhere to NTSC or PAL. Those are video standards, which are basically the result of the different AC power voltages used in their native countries.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry lol. So they don't use that Color temp?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Google it you will find it only relates to tv and monitors etc not video games


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh so the game industry doesn't use any type if temperature at all? As Dogg has said red is red blue is blue with them. It's just they create games with direct colors?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

a colour is a colour


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok lol, if games don't use a temp, what would be the most accurate fir a temp? Cool normal or warm. ( your going to kill me for asking this arnt you)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No I 'am going to tell you it is personal preference what your happy with


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks you guys for your help. Really appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

